# Tadpoles tank/cup water temperature ?



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

I was wondering what is your water temp for tadpole water ?

My vivs temp (currently-January) is Hi 73-76F day time and 67-69F at night. I was assuming tad tanks and cups water temp is about the same, but they turned out to be 2-4 degrees lower, which means my night time water temp hits mid 60s.

My tads' been surviving and morphing out fine so I think it is okay but what is your water temp ? 
Do you keep it different depending on size/morph (large ones / thumbs) ?
Do you use Aquarium Heaters to maintaine the temp constantly at the same degree ? 

I remember someone saying if it's kept in higher degree, tads morph out faster - I am not rushing them to morph but like to know the ideal temp for them

Thanks for your help !


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i keep mine at about 73 yes i believe theywill morph faster the higher the temps but to high and you get alot of sls ive heard so im trying not to rush mine 
i keep min under a light and it keeps them at that temp just a flourescent twisty light
but none of mine have morphed out yet so i dont have much experience with it  any day now though my azureus will have their front legs popping out


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Joe,

Good luck with your Azu tads !
It so great to see them from eggs to tads and eventurally morphing to frogs (tiny tiny ones ) I really should go out and buy a digital camera

So you keep the light on all the time to maintain 73 ?
If you turn it off, temp dip into 60s doesn't it ?

Today while working (at least pretending .. ), I found a site states the temp should be 68 - 78 F range. Guess I will have to keep the night temp little higher that it is now (last night it was around 62-64F in one of the tad cups).


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i have the light on the same time setting as my frogs onand off at 8 i think... but yes it drops down to about 65 at night


----------

